# Lap cervical cerclage - I need a code



## nc_coder (Feb 2, 2015)

I need a code for Laparoscopic cervical isthmic cerclage.  I see 57700, but is that for laparoscopic too?


----------



## monicahkfan (Feb 4, 2015)

Is the patient pregnant?  Per SuperCoder: Use 58578 or 59898 unlisted and reference cpt 59325


----------



## nc_coder (Feb 4, 2015)

No the patient is not pregnant.  That was what was throwing me off.


----------



## monicahkfan (Feb 4, 2015)

Maybe use an unlisted lap cpt and reference 57700


----------

